# What is fostering like?



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have often wondered the same. We have discussed fostering on many ocassions, but aren't sure what it would be like. We have a big yard, but a smaller house. We would love another dog, but know that once we have kids that our house would be very crowded (with 2 dogs and a child), so fostering seems like a great option for us. I'm excited to see the replies from experienced foster parents!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone works, everyone has family and their regular life. Fostering should just be integrating a new dog into your normal schedule and lifestyle. Your dog doesn't have to be perfectly trained, if your dog is not as well trained as you would like, you just continue his training individually. I have fostered over forty dogs since 2006, out of those only about three or four have been a problem with the cats. GRRNT moved the ones that were a danger to the cats, and the others I was able to teach to leave them alone.

When you bring a foster dog into your home introduce the new dog on neutral territory to your dogs. Start out with the foster dog on limited access to the house, until they show you they are trustworthy and will listen to you. I always start out feeding the foster dog in his crate, it helps them learn to like it. Other than that you treat it like it's your own. 

Sometimes the fosters need house training, or basic manners, sometimes they will have medication they need to take or have just been spayed/neutered.

Fostering is usually a lot of fun, getting to know a lot of different dogs is a great experience. Finding just the right family for your foster dog is really rewarding. And fostering quite literally is saving that dogs life. Most rescues let the foster person have first option to adopt their foster dog too, so if you are fostering one you just can't part with you can adopt it and already know it fits well in your family. Just try not to adopt the very first foster - or all of your fosters! LOL

Down sides, you may foster dogs that are in really bad shape at first - but then you get to see them get healthy. You have to be able to take them to the vet if necessary too.

Many of them are not house trained, your floors will take a beating. They may counter surf, or grab shoes, socks, kids things, etc. You will need to walk, play with, teach manners to them, and that is a time requirement.

Some fosters need to learn to get along with other dogs, but the rescue can help you with that, or move them to another foster home if they just won't get along with your dog.

On the rare occasion a foster dog has had parasites or kennel cough they could transfer to my dogs. I have not had that happen, but you need to be aware the risk is there. Your dogs should be on treatments to prevent fleas/ticks, and should be taking heartworm preventative that also protects against intestinal parasites, and they should get Bordotella boosters every 6 months to help protect them from kennel cough.

I haven't found anything to be a real problem, honestly there are times when I think I gain more from fostering than the dog! There is really nothing like the joy, pleasure, and fun you can have. And you get to meet wonderful people in the rescue group, and the adopters too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Each rescue is different so your best bet is to talk to the rescue in your area. Some rescues pay for food, vet bills and all you have to provide is love and care to the fosters. The dogs are always checked out by a vet before coming into your home and if there are medical issues like them being contagious they usually stay at the vet until they are well or go to a home where there are no other dogs. 

There is great joy in fostering pups. It can be hard work but the joys outweigh the work any day of the week. There is nothing like taking a dog that is scared or sick and turning them into a happy healthy dog. When it comes time to let the dog go to its furever home, when the right home comes along you just know it and so does the dog. My first foster I wondered if I would be able to let her go but when she met her new Mom it was love at first sight between the two of them. And my foster never looked back. 

Mylissyk said it better than I ever could but I wanted to give you my experience.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Fostering is very rewarding! I always say I do it for selfish reasons. I feel so good when my foster goes to their forever home.

Normally, I introduce in the backyard when I have adults (which I almost never do anymore). Otherwise, since my dogs love puppies, I bring them in the front door and let them get acquainted. I have been doing this for over 7 years, so I know what my dogs (and cats) like and don't like.

As for the cats. Up until the last 3 years, I fostered all ages and sexes of dogs. My cats were younger and I had baby gates set up for them to be able to get away from the foster dogs. Now my cats range in age from 8 to 14 and I don't make them have to deal with it. I am petsitting in my home two goldens right now. The female has a high prey drive so the cats are in our bedroom during the day (it's 26 x 12 plus a bathroom and a 5 x7 closet) and I put the dogs we are petsitting in the kitchen at night and let the cats out to roam the house. 

I have a whole set-up and routine with foster puppies. I have two sets of crates, one in our bedroom and one in the livingroom. I move the puppies to the livingroom in the mornings because my husband doesn't have to get up and if the puppies make a lot of noise he could get cranky and start complaining about fostering (though that hasn't happened in a few years).


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

fostermom, Beaushel and others on here have fostered for much longer and many more dogs than I have but I'll throw in my two cents worth. Every dog you foster will be completely different. There will be those you want to say "whew!" when they go to their adoptive home. There will be a lot you will shed a tear or two when they leave, but you know they are going to exactly the place they were meant to be. There will be those where you find you just can't let go. That was my problem. I "foster failed" my way out of fostering! I mainly deal with the seniors so the time will probably come in the not-so-distant future that I will dip back into the pool again.

One thing to be aware of is your resident dogs feelings. Mine did have some problems when, due to the incredible need, I was having back to back fosters, i.e., one dog going with a new adopter and an hour later another foster arriving. There were a couple of fosters he was really upset about losing and seemed quite depressed over their loss. You and your resident dog may need an occasional break. (And with one he was "yay, Mom! She's gone!")

All in all, it has been just about the most rewarding, meaningful and fun thing I've ever done. Please seriously consider it, the need is vast and the joys are many.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There has never been a greater need for Foster homes than now for Golden Rescue Groups. If you are considering Fostering, I hope you decide to do so. 

I help with Intake for CFGRR-we have been overwhelmed this year with requests for Owner Surrenders. We have Wait Lists for dogs to come into Rescue because of lack of foster homes. The number of Goldens being turned in to area shelters or picked up as strays that need to be pulled and taken into Rescue is unreal. 

Without available Foster homes, Rescue Groups can not take dogs into their programs. CFGRR has to either refer those we can not take in to other Golden Ret. Rescues or say we can not help at this time. 

I hope you will decide to open your hearts and homes to a Golden in need so they can be given a Second Chance to be adopted into a loving home and family of their own.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I really appreciate it! 

I think I am going to give it a shot. I figure I can always re-evaluate after I see how it works for us. I'm pretty sure my dog will love it. I just hope my cat will deal with it OK. The rescue by me doesn't let you adopt your first two fosters and doesn't necessarily give the foster family first option to adopt after that (it goes by best home for the dog) so I will have to learn pretty quickly how to let them go. And I guess my dog will too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

wicamnca-Glad to hear you're going to give it a try. 

There are several members on here who foster on a regular basis, I'm sure they will be glad to help you in anyway they can. Of course you'll have help and support from the Rescue Group your with too. 

I have done some temporary fostering while the regular foster homes were being lined up in Wilmington for a couple of dogs we took into Rescue-it was fun, challenging, but worth it. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your Fosters and hearing all about them.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

I just got the call tonight. I am getting my first foster tomorrow. All I know about him is he has a burn that needs medicine and he likes to give kisses. I am nervous and excited all at the same time. Wish me luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck, and thank you fostering, you are an angel to these babies that need TLC.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

congratulations! Welcome to the world of fostering. Fostering kind of reminds me of the old slogan (I think it was the peace corps but I am not sure) The toughest job you'll ever love. It has its ups and downs. Just roll with the punches and you'll be fine.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

wicamnca said:


> I just got the call tonight. I am getting my first foster tomorrow. All I know about him is he has a burn that needs medicine and he likes to give kisses. I am nervous and excited all at the same time. Wish me luck!


 
Good luck with your first foster. I am sure you will do well at it. Enjoy the kisses from the foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wicamnca*

Wicamnca

You will do fine-just remember whatever love and care you give this sweetheart will be wonderful and appreciated!
Please let us know what your foster is like and pics, too, if you have time!
I envy you-I have always wanted to foster, but can't.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I just noticed you are in cali. did you get your pup from los angeles rescue and what is his name, I am always looking at the site, I live in so. orange county, we have a local person in this area that is rsponsible for fostering, are you near? I have always thought it would be nice to do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster*

Is your foster here yet?


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Change of plans. Now I am supposed to get him tomorrow evening after work. It actually works out better since I will have more time to get him introduced and settled in.

58loosy - I live in the San Fernando Valley, but both of the L.A rescues seem to handle a pretty wide area. I don't think he will be on the website yet because I think they give the foster family a little time to see what the dog is like before posting on the website, but I could be wrong. I will let you know once I know.


----------

